# Hibernate / JPA Index hinzufügen



## internet (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Index in JPA gemacht?

Ich kenne mich leider überhaupt damit aus - und habe das auch nie in der DB-Vorlesung behandelt.

1. 
Daher würde es mich auch sehr interessieren, worauf ich einen Index setzen sollte?

2. 
Macht es nur Sinn auf der "ID" der Tabelle?
Oder macht es ebenso Sinn das bspw. bei einem "name" zu setzen - also Attribute, nach denen häufig gesucht werden?

3. Wie annotiere ich das ganze in einer Entity-Bean?

Freue mich sehr über hilfreiche Antworten


----------



## JavaMeister (1. Mai 2014)

> 1.
> Daher würde es mich auch sehr interessieren, worauf ich einen Index setzen sollte?



Nun, keine Idee? - Ich brauche immer dann ein Index, wenn ich nach etwas suche. Zum Beispiel habe ich ein Index über im Telefonbuch über den nachnamen.



> 2.
> Macht es nur Sinn auf der "ID" der Tabelle?
> Oder macht es ebenso Sinn das bspw. bei einem "name" zu setzen - also Attribute, nach denen häufig gesucht werden?



Ja.



> 3. Wie annotiere ich das ganze in einer Entity-Bean?



Wenigstens einmal über den Rand der Vorlesung geschaut und entweder eine entsprechende Lektüre oder zumindest die vollumfängliche online Doku gelesen. Bitte sage nicht ja, denn dann wäre die Frage nicht hier.

Ist das heutzutage so, dass man statt selbständig etwas heraussucht, sondern direkt mit jeder kleinsten Frage in ein Forum geht? Wie willst du das in der KLausur schaffen? Oder später in der Arbeitswelt

Und nein, wenn man dir hier die Lösung postet, dann wirst du das niemals lernen.


----------

